# Sticky  [ROOT] How to Root your DNA



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

This guide replaces a previous one due to updated recovery files now being available. Note: it is highly recommended that you avoid "toolkits" for rooting your device. These are even more risky than rooting your device manually and often lead to serious problems, up to and including bricking your phone. You've been warned.

Thanks to nitsuj17 for his help with this









Here is the new guide (note: this guide assumes that you already have the Android SDK installed and know how to put your phone in download mode in order to fastboot flash your recovery):

1. Unlock your device using jcase's method posted here: http://rootzwiki.com...-htc-droid-dna/

2.Put your phone in download mode and go to your android-sdk\platform-tools directory

3. Fastboot flash the custom recovery of your choice:

ClockworkMod recovery
ClockworkMod Touch recovery
TWRP recovery

4. Flash the rooted ROM of your choice from recovery:

Stock, rooted
Stock, rooted, deodexed, debloated with busybox included
Genome Senseless custom ROM ("Senseless" means that the stock launcher, called Rosie, is replaced with a custom launcher such as Apex or Nova)
UKB custom ROM with installation options via Aroma
Any other custom ROM you are able to find on this or other forums
5.Profit

This guide will be updated as needed.


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

how do you backup photos or a whole image (rom)?

Before I try UKB i might want to backup and restore later my current ROM


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Your recovery has a backup option in the recovery menu. You should back up your photos by transferring them to your PC if you haven't unlocked yet. Only the unlocking process will erase your photos and other personal files (such as songs, documents, etc.). Flashing a recovery and ROM won't delete them.


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Your recovery has a backup option in the recovery menu. You should back up your photos by transferring them to your PC if you haven't unlocked yet. Only the unlocking process will erase your photos and other personal files (such as songs, documents, etc.). Flashing a recovery and ROM won't delete them.


Great thanks!

Though clockworkMod link doesn't work? the OP took it down? Any previous version we can re-up?

Im going to try out Kang Bang but they said Clockwork is required while i have twrp









* FOUND HERE:

http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

steve87j said:


> Great thanks!
> 
> Though clockworkMod link doesn't work? the OP took it down? Any previous version we can re-up?
> 
> ...


Some had flashed UKB successfully using TWRP, and I think it's been updated recently. Nevertheless, I have played it safe myself so far and used ClockworkMod.

EDIT: OP has been updated with valid links to ClockworkMod recoveries. Thanks for the find


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

ok I give here is a noob question, how do u put phone into down load mode? sorry and the how to flash recovery? thanks


----------



## MrEnglish (Aug 29, 2011)

mopartonyg said:


> ok I give here is a noob question, how do u put phone into down load mode? sorry and the how to flash recovery? thanks


Are you unlocked yet?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

MrEnglish said:


> Are you unlocked yet?


Yes, he said he's already unlocked in his other thread.


----------



## android4temo (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not unlocked however. Please help me with this info.

Thanks!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

You need to follow the guide here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36754-unlock-htc-droid-dna/


----------



## GridHooligan (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been gathering all the nec. files to root my VZW Employee Edition Red DNA but i'm feeling like a putz. Somehow I only have the MTP drivers and I cannot figure out where/how to download the composite adb drivers. When I use WIN7 device manager and try to manually locate the nec. file in SDK it's nowhere to be found and I have just updated the USB Drivers in SDK to the latest version. Any thoughts?


----------



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

just installed cockwork mod recovery 6.0.2.3 but did not upload the rom I wanted to SD, uploading from computer doesn't work as the phone is no longer a recognized USB device. Can't uninstall clockworkmod to put the file on SD...wiped the device and nothing.

Can't get around clockwork, can't use the phone. Any help is appreciated.

Using HTC DNA that is unlocked.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Why do you want to uninstall or get around ClockworkMod? Did you install the Android SDK? Did you uninstall the HTC software from your PC (not from the phone)?


----------



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

htc software uninstalled, my phone currently has nothing but CWM including in recovery and main boot.

There is no longer an Android system on it as far as I can tell.


----------



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

guys at #droid-dna helped me out, phone back to stock, thanks all for your responses.


----------



## GridHooligan (Jul 21, 2012)

GridHooligan said:


> I've been gathering all the nec. files to root my VZW Employee Edition Red DNA but i'm feeling like a putz. Somehow I only have the MTP drivers and I cannot figure out where/how to download the composite adb drivers. When I use WIN7 device manager and try to manually locate the nec. file in SDK it's nowhere to be found and I have just updated the USB Drivers in SDK to the latest version. Any thoughts?


anybody? i've tried google searching for HTC WIN7 USB Composite drivers and i've also tried all the usb ports on my rig but still missing the driver and unable to recognize adb devices in command prompt.. HELP!!


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Try uninstalling all drivers and HTC software from your PC and your Android SDK, reboot, reinstall your Android SDK, and then plug your phone into your PC.

Also, unless you've set a PATH variable in Windows, you need to open your command prompt from within your platform-tools folder in your Android-SDK folder.


----------



## Althorax (Apr 14, 2013)

Is there an updated guide somewhere... I don't believe this method still works.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

The bootloader unlock doesn't work on the 2.0.4 update from Verizon unless you got your HTCDEV tokens prior to the update - if you're stuck on that version, Jtag is the only option I'm aware of right now.


----------

